# Avatar: The Last Airbender - - Enneagram Style



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright. I have been meaning to do this for a while. All the typing forums I run across for "Avatar: The Last Airbender" are littered with MBTI typings (*bleh*). I want to have a discussion about the show revolving around Enneagram typing of the characters (feel free to type Avatar characters I have not listed!). Let the typing and discussion: BEGIN! 

*Aang*: 7w6
*Katara*: 2w1
*Sokka*: 6w5
*Toph*: 8w7
*Zuko*: 4w3
*Iroh ("Uncle")*: 9w8
*Azula*: 8w7
*Ty Lee*: 7w6
*Mai*: 4w5


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know anything about ATLA 8D but do you have any idea what type would be which Bender? That's a topic people might have a lot more knowledge on.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

o0india0o said:


> Alright. I have been meaning to do this for a while. All the typing forums I run across for "Avatar: The Last Airbender" are littered with MBTI typings (*bleh*). I want to have a discussion about the show revolving around Enneagram typing of the characters (feel free to type Avatar characters I have not listed!). Let the typing and discussion: BEGIN!
> 
> *Aang*: 7w6
> *Katara*: 2w1
> ...


Interesting idea. 

Aang: not a 7. He's not an id type- I think he might be a one, but not sure. In any case, he doesn't run from his internal issues, he's at peace with boredom, he's really okay with introspection... Compare that to, say, korra. Not to mention his parenting style as addressed in LoK... Definitely not a 7.

No opinion on the rest yet.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes! I loved this show.



Pelopra said:


> In any case, he doesn't run from his internal issues, he's at peace with boredom, he's really okay with introspection...


Hm, I was about to oppose because I distinctly remembered scenes of Aang not being able to reach the Avatar State and he was all over the place, buzzing with energy. But after a second thought, I think he's more of a gut type. Perhaps 9w1.

Maybe the fact that he was the only remaining Airbender made him feel alone or abandoned. A strong weak spot for 9s. And he has this deep-seated acceptance and understanding of everything that has happened to him. Kind of like an "Oh well, they aren't here anymore but I'll remember them, it's fine". He, for multiple times, also became a peacemaker throughout the show. (And Aang has always gotten along well with Iroh, a fellow 9)

I agree with most of what o0india0o has typed, but maybe Azula is 1w2? The perfect little daddy's girl. A prodigy. As she is mentally unstable, maybe her sadistic, manipulative side came from the 2 wing. I see her anger explosions as the release of the long arbored resentment she has hidden throughout the years.

What do you think Korra's type is?

Maybe Avatars have to be Type 9 to encompass all the elements. :laughing: (Wishful thinking)


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Pelopra said:


> Interesting idea.
> 
> Aang: not a 7. He's not an id type- I think he might be a one, but not sure. In any case, he doesn't run from his internal issues, he's at peace with boredom, he's really okay with introspection... Compare that to, say, korra. Not to mention his parenting style as addressed in LoK... Definitely not a 7.
> 
> No opinion on the rest yet.


Sometimes I struggled between typing Aang as a 9w1 or 7w6, but ultimately landed on 7w6. I think he has a strong fix on type 9 (I'm guessing 9w1 is second in his tritype).

Aang _constantly_ runs from his internal issues. The whole reason he is 100 years old, is because he ran away from air temple island & the monks, because he was afraid (fear being a head center issue). When he was learning earth bending from Toph, Katara told him that he could not run from his issues.

Aang is *not* at peace with boredom. When we first meet Aang, he wants to go penguin sledding! Then, once he hooks up with Katara and Sokka at the Southern Water Tribe, he convinces them that before they begin doing official avatar duties he needs to go ride an elephant fish and a myriad of other exciting adventures. Aang has oodles of energy, he invented air ball, and is always messing around. In the theatrical performance about the avatar crew, Aang is referred to as "an incurable prankster". Aang is incredibly energetic. When Sokka is fighting Zuko, and a fire nation ship comes to their village, Sokka tells Aang that he cannot fight the fire nation with fun, and Aang tells him, "why not? you should try it sometime!".

Additionally, Aang worries a lot throughout the season (a head center issue of anxiety). He doesn't want to be the avatar in the first place, and has a lot of reluctancy about the responsibility (very type 7-ish). Aang is unable to sleep during the days leading up to fighting the fire lord (I've only ever seen type 9's sleep when they are stressed! Ha Ha); Aang has a lot of anxiety about the prospect. Aang is all-together emotional, and a bit high strung- - not mellow, and even keel like you would expect a type 9 - - for example: Uncle Iroh. 

Aang has _a lot_ of energy, and is quite playful;;; all evidence adds up to a 7w6, 9w1, XwX (not sure of his last tritype).


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

mrhcmll said:


> I agree with most of what o0india0o has typed, but maybe Azula is 1w2? The perfect little daddy's girl. A prodigy. As she is mentally unstable, maybe her sadistic, manipulative side came from the 2 wing. I see her anger explosions as the release of the long arbored resentment she has hidden throughout the years.


I had actually considered Azula for the competency triad as well, but as a type 3w4. My argument was rather similar to yours about Azula being a prodigy, and. . .

_"She doesn't seem to have a temper per say; she seems cool, calm, collected, and almost emotionless. Azula was considered a prodigy as a child, and tended to excel at everything."_

After having an "Avatar: The Last Airbender" marathon, and finishing the series a second time, I do believe she is a rather unhealthy Type 8 (though I'm not positive on the wing, I'm leaning towards a 7-wing). Azula is power-hungry, controls others with fear, strategic, certain & self-assured, grounded & forceful (all type 8 attributes). I do think 3w4 is second in her tritype; not sure what her head center is though.



mrhcmll said:


> What do you think Korra's type is?


I did want to keep this forum thread focused on "Avatar: The Last Airbender", and create a separate forum thread for "The Legend of Korra", but since you asked. . .

I had immense difficulty typing Korra; I initially thought she was a type 8w7, but on many forums, she was typed as a counter-phobic 6w7 (at least we all agreed on the 7-wing :laughing. After reading up more on type 8's, I would say Korra is not quite as grounded or certain of herself (in fact, she doubts herself a lot). So, I have decided (after much hemming and hawing) that Korra is a counter-phobic 6w7.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for playing @Pelopra and @mrhcmll !

I would *love* to see your typings of the characters (that's the game I was trying to start). You can simply copy and paste my post (if you prefer) and then just switch in your typings of each character. Feel free to add any other "Avatar: The Last Airbender" characters as well!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I don't know anything about ATLA 8D but do you have any idea what type would be which Bender? That's a topic people might have a lot more knowledge on.


Thanks for responding @alittlebear !

I was hoping to keep this thread focused on typing the characters of "Avatar: The Last Airbender"; but I could start another thread with the topic you mentioned, or I could message you privately with my guesses.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

I guess you take the crown on this one.  I haven't watched Avatar for a long time, I don't think any reasoning I might have would be relative. I'm kind of missing watching it though..


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I would also *love* to hear people's feedback on Zuko! From the "Avatar: The Last Airbender" series, he was probably the character I struggled typing the _most_. I still don't feel confident about typing him as a 4w3;; & I really don't have strong reasoning for it.

He's awfully angry all the time, but I don't think he's a type 8. He is just confusing. Any insight or thoughts on Zuko, would be embraced with intrigue on my part!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

mrhcmll said:


> I guess you take the crown on this one.  I haven't watched Avatar for a long time, I don't think any reasoning I might have would be relative. I'm kind of missing watching it though..


Ha Ha Ha! I'm not sure if I deserve a crown. . .

But I'll take it! Thanks! :laughing:

You should really have an "Avatar: The Last Airbender" marathon! (& not just so you can participate in this forum :tongue It's just as good the second time, as the first; you'll fall in love with the series all over again! If you have time, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

If you would like to type *"The Legend of Korra"* characters, I have created a forum thread to do so, here*:*

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...orum/532489-legend-korra-enneagram-style.html

ENJOY!


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

@o0india0o

I also thought that Aang is a nine, with all the conflict avoidance stuff. Sure, pacifism is a core concept in Air Nomad culture/philosophy, but I think conflict avoidance is also core to Aang's personality, and that natural inclination is why he's so proficient at airbending (he was the youngest person to master it) and so attached to his culture (besides being the last air nomad).

His general attitude and fighting style embraces that mindset, he avoids violence and usually tries to outsmart his enemies. He felt a huge conflict about having to kill the Big Bad Guy, even if it was For The Greater Good. Again, his culture had a lot to do with that, but it also looks like a much more personal and ethical issue for him. That's why I can't see him as a core id type.

What that led him to run away and not want to be the avatar strike me more as not wanting to be separated from his tutor, getting othered by the kids and getting overwhelmed by all the pressure and the sudden changes in his life. Idk, in this case, his reaction could be related to both enneagram 7 (being afraid of responsibility, as you said) and enneagram 9 (fear of separation from who/what he loves?).
But above that, he felt a huge guilt for not being there when the air nomads were killed off and for letting the war happen and made up his mind about ending it, so it's not like he was really reluctant after he learned what happened during those 100 years.

He has issues with self doubt here and there (which's what caused that anxiety attack), unlike the more self assured sevens.
Also, think about how upset he got when he saw how out of control he gets when he enters the Avatar State (which's triggered by anger). That looks pretty much like nine-ish anger issues.

There's also the contrast between his personality and Toph's. The episode where she teaches him to earthbend highlights it well, especially how his conflict avoidance tendencies makes it difficult for him to learn it and how he has to learn to stand his ground and face things head-on to muster the right mindset.

He _is_ fun loving and energetic (but in that theatrical performance episode his character, as well as everyone else's, is a VERY exaggerated version of his actual personality), but it's not like it's out of question for a nine, especially for someone with a strong sevem fix. Nines aren't all made of unicorns and napping baby sloths! (seriously, people need to stop lumping all nines into one bland and uniform group - not related to this thread, just ranting about how people see nines in general)
Although I do think he's a tad more outgoing than nines usually are? I don't know many extroverted nines.

But your reasons for typing him as a 7 are very convincing, so at least I agree that both fixes are dominant. I just think that a core id type is a little off for him, and I think sevens have some kind of edge, that he lacks.  

As for Zuko, I could see 4w3 for him, he has the whole dramatic thing that fours are usually stereotyped for (cue flashbacks of Zuko shouting at the thundering sky), but he could be also a 3w4. His motivation was gaining back the acceptance of his father and his prestigious place at the throne. It's like he tied his whole identity around having to win his honor back and "pursuing his destiny". His main conflict was about choosing between going after that compulsion or letting go and doing what was right. When he got what he thought he wanted, he saw that he had lost himself in the process and made a face heel turn. I think it reads like an unhealthy 3 maturing, what do you think?



PS: I mostly lurk around and I haven't posted for AGES, but I thought I had to answer to this one! Sorry if I was obnoxious haha.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah HA *HA* ha! You're funny. :laughing:

You should post more on the forums;; because you have great insight, and are quite amusing. Snip-its I particularly appreciated included:



Nienna said:


> Nines aren't all made of unicorns and napping baby sloths!


As well as. . .



Nienna said:


> […]he has the whole dramatic thing that fours are usually stereotyped for (cue flashbacks of Zuko shouting at the thundering sky),[…]


Anyways, all valid points. Like I said, I struggled with typing Aang as a Type 9 or Type 7 (ultimately landing on a Type 7). You bring up a lot of good & valid points. He's either an example of the most energetic Type 9 I've ever encountered, or the most peace-loving Type 7. (#HardToSayWhich)



Nienna said:


> Sure, pacifism is a core concept in Air Nomad culture/philosophy, but I think conflict avoidance is also core to Aang's personality, and that natural inclination is why he's so proficient at airbending (he was the youngest person to master it) and so attached to his culture (besides being the last air nomad).


I agree with you about this point. I don't think it's just Aang's culture that makes him so conflict avoidance prone;; I believe he absorbed the teachings so proficiently because it spoke to something deep within him.



Nienna said:


> His general attitude and fighting style embraces that mindset, he avoids violence and usually tries to outsmart his enemies.


I think all air bender fighting style stems from an avoidance mindset however;; I don't think fighting style is indicative. Hence why Bumi mocked Aang (when they were dueling) about running away from him in the "typical airbender" fashion. 



Nienna said:


> He felt a huge conflict about having to kill the Big Bad Guy, even if it was For The Greater Good. Again, his culture had a lot to do with that, but it also looks like a much more personal and ethical issue for him. That's why I can't see him as a core id type.


I think it is _you_ who is pigeon-holing type 7's here. :tongue: I make a point to kill nothing (even bugs), and have a very live and let live attitude. Most of my fellow type 7w6 friends are very similar (I cannot say the same thing for 7w8). I think this point could go either way; however, I think Aang's insistence on non-violence was more pronounced - - I attribute this to either a leaning towards Type 9 OR the monk teachings.



Nienna said:


> What that led him to run away and not want to be the avatar strike me more as not wanting to be separated from his tutor, getting othered by the kids and getting overwhelmed by all the pressure and the sudden changes in his life. Idk, in this case, his reaction could be related to both enneagram 7 (being afraid of responsibility, as you said) and enneagram 9 (fear of separation from who/what he loves?).


This is true. I would say that the "trigger" for Aang running off was the monks separating him from his mentor and friend, monk Gyatso. But I feel that his overall feeling about not wanting to be the avatar had more to do with a pushing-off of responsibility, than of losing loved ones;; I interpret the belief that he would lose his mentor to be the "icing on the cake" or "straw that broke the camels back". You see his resistance to "stepping up" when they are at the air temples (Season 3) and he wants to go play with the other members of the group instead of strategize with Katara and Sokka about how to defeat the fire lord. Again, the first thing he did with Sokka and Katara was ride an elephant koi, as well as penguin sled (not really taking his duty as the avatar as seriously- - even towards the end).



Nienna said:


> But above that, he felt a huge guilt for not being there when the air nomads were killed off and for letting the war happen and made up his mind about ending it, so it's not like he was really reluctant after he learned what happened during those 100 years.


See above point - - I think he was mostly a reluctant hero much of the time. More interested in fun;; allowing Sokka to lead, not interested in planning or the details.



Nienna said:


> He has issues with self doubt here and there (which's what caused that anxiety attack), unlike the more self assured sevens.


This is a matter of 7w8 vs. 7w6 again. In general, (myself included) us 7w6 have *immense* anxiety (it's why I love hanging out with type 9's so much - - you guys' calm me down!). I attributed his anxiety to being a type 7, not a type 9. I could be stereotyping myself, but most type 9's I know are quite unflappable and cool like cucumbers. So, my reasoning was, that his anxiety (which is a head center issue) was a point for type 7.



Nienna said:


> Also, think about how upset he got when he saw how out of control he gets when he enters the Avatar State (which's triggered by anger). That looks pretty much like nine-ish anger issues.


This is _definitely_ a type 9 issue. We type 7's don't fear anger so much - - though my 7w6 friend who has a type 9 fix in her tritype is quite adverse to conflict. When we were kids, she use to express anger by saying "GrrrRRRRrrr" (that's the most expression of anger she could muster up! :laughing. She's gotten a lot better about it now. But, I'd still say this is a point/evidence for type 9.



Nienna said:


> There's also the contrast between his personality and Toph's. The episode where she teaches him to earthbend highlights it well, especially how his conflict avoidance tendencies makes it difficult for him to learn it and how he has to learn to stand his ground and face things head-on to muster the right mindset.


I agree with this. Although a type 7w6 would have trouble standing their ground, we would be more likely to finesse our way around authority, make it a game, and take the situation as a whole much less seriously (imagine trying to get a child to settle down and do homework).



Nienna said:


> He _is_ fun loving and energetic (but in that theatrical performance episode his character, as well as everyone else's, is a VERY exaggerated version of his actual personality),. . .


You know, as I was writing the original post that you responded to, I thought "should I mention that I understand that the theatrical performance episode was an exaggeration of the characters? Nah. . .people understand that". Ha Ha! So, for the record: Yes, I am aware that the play was an over-dramatization of all of the characters (and quite a humorous one at that);; however, it's said that there is always a grain of truth in the exaggeration (& that's what I was trying to point to - - that bit of truth). 

Carry on!


Nienna said:


> . . .but it's not like it's out of question for a nine, especially for someone with a strong seven fix. Nines aren't all made of unicorns and napping baby sloths! (seriously, people need to stop lumping all nines into one bland and uniform group - not related to this thread, just ranting about how people see nines in general)
> Although I do think he's a tad more outgoing than nines usually are? I don't know many extroverted nines.


This is going to sound bad, but every time I try to type a character as a type 9, I'm always wrong. I've learned my lesson: type 9's have considerably less energy than I always give them credit for. :laughing: I notice it in *_bursts_*, like when Uncle Iroh is in prison and beefs himself up for a prison break;; but overall, this was the deal-breaker for me. Aang's energy levels. I've just never met a hyper-active type 9 (even in child form). Like I mentioned before, Aang is either the most energetic type 9 that I ever did see, or the most peace-loving type 7.



Nienna said:


> But your reasons for typing him as a 7 are very convincing, so at least I agree that both fixes are dominant. I just think that a core id type is a little off for him.


Your reasoning for typing Aang as a type 9 was very convincing as well; you brought up both points I had and had not previously pondered. We are in agreement that both type 9 and type 7 are dominant in Aang, and it's really hard for me to say which is primary - - but his energy levels have me leaning towards type 7.

What I find interesting, is that you're a 9w1 and I'm a 7w6 - - and we both see the things in Aang that we relate to, Ha Ha. It naturally makes sense that you might see him as more of a type 9 (your focus during the t.v. show was probably what you could relate to about him), and why I see him as a type 7w6. 



Nienna said:


> As for Zuko, I could see 4w3 for him, he has the whole dramatic thing that fours are usually stereotyped for (cue flashbacks of Zuko shouting at the thundering sky), but he could be also a 3w4. His motivation was gaining back the acceptance of his father and his prestigious place at the throne. It's like he tied his whole identity around having to win his honor back and "pursuing his destiny". His main conflict was about choosing between going after that compulsion or letting go and doing what was right. When he got what he thought he wanted, he saw that he had lost himself in the process and made a face heel turn. I think it reads like an unhealthy 3 maturing, what do you think?


I don't know. The thing is, are type 4's normally that full of rage and anger? I am not close with many type 4's (even though I went to art school - - they were a dime a dozen there!), and it's one of the type's I have not done a lot of in-depth research on as a result. My understanding of type 4w3, was that it was more exuberant (similar to type 7), and that the type 4w5 was more gloomy (similar to Zuko's girlfriend Mai). Neither really seemed to fit the bill for Zuko. . .but then again, nothing seemed to fit in my mind.

It would make sense that Zuko would get along so well with Uncle Iroh, if Zuko was indeed a type 4 (I hear type 4's and 9's have something of a "thing" going on together).

I don't see Zuko as a type 3, because he was too true to his heart (even when he wasn't - -oddly enough). If you remember, his mother said it's what she loved most about him, and told him to always stay true to himself. Plus, Zuko did not seem overly concerned with "success" (neither the image of it, nor the actualization of it). He didn't really strive to manage any sort of "positive" image of himself (much in the way a type 3 would) - - in fact, his image was largely negative throughout (almost everyone thought poorly of him always;; poor kid really couldn't win). I just don't see type 3's having the backbone to go against their whole society to do what they thought in their heart was right (they'd have to be _unbelievably_ healthy!).

Zuko mainly played the outcast - - which is a very 4-ish thing (or so I'm told). It's really just his grumpy angry side that's throwing me off;; I'm just not sure what to make of that.



Nienna said:


> PS: I mostly lurk around and I haven't posted for AGES, but I thought I had to answer to this one! Sorry if I was obnoxious haha.


Like I said, you should comment more often;; you're really funny! 

& you were not obnoxious in the slightest! Are you kidding? Do you know how few people I can talk to about either the Enneagram _*or*_ "Avatar: The Last Airbender"? & Now I get to talk about both subjects in the SAME conversation?! Best. Day. *EVAR**!*


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I remember this show, must have been 10 years ago now.
Never watched it all as it was still running. Might have to see it through now. It's highly rated.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I can see why you'd come up with 4w3 for Zuko, and when I was watching the show I initially thought he might be that...but I don't know. If he's a 4w3 I'd say he's sx - sx 4s have more rage and lash out more.

I think Zuko is strongly 4-fixed, but I don't think he's a core 4. I actually see a lot of 6 in him. My guess would be 6w5 4w3 8w? sx/sp

I love Zuko so much.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, imo Aang is such a 7w6, it's not even funny. He really is.

All the time, Aang is mischievous in a way 9s wouldn't be. He steals, he lies and he winds people up with his pranks, maybe only feeling a little embarrassed about it because he can always charm his way out of most situations. He fraternizes with the Fire Nation kids and ignores whatever danger he could get in. In fact, the reason they liked him so much was because of his type 7 ENFP quirkiness and friendliness. Anytime he gets stressed, he does a typical Type 1 thing. He gets perfectionist. We especially hear of this from his kids in Korra. 

Anything to do with his Air Bender culture will get him this way. His way of protecting his culture and very identity is to try and hold onto every little thing he got from them. 7s do this. That's why we're usually the type that end up hoarding P). We keep things for memories when we're unhealthy. Aang did this by not straying away from what he was taught. Any time he was forced to, he ran. His 6 wing is very visible before facing the Big Bad. Like a 6, he asked other people or their opinions while still doing what could be considered running from his responsibility. His responsibility was to defeat the Fire Lord, but his morals told him no. So he ran.

When he comes out of that iceberg, rather than think 'Holy shit! I'm 112! What am I going to do? What happened? How am I even still alive?' He thought. 'Wow... That's shocking. Umm.... Penguins!' Because 7s don't like to stay in a bad thought for any amount of time. Some of us may acknowledge it and than act fine, even convincing ourselves we're fine. Others try to deny they even feel bad at all. 

Think how Aang was when Oppa got stolen. He was in a rage. A complete rage. A 7w8 would moreso want revenge. We don't like having our people messed with. And it's more in a case of 'How dare you even think you can mess with us?" A 7w6 would more likely think 'How dare you do that to my friend!' 7w8s are waaaay more selfish (In my opinion anyway, I'd care, but I'd be more like a gang leader than a heart broken friend in such a situation).

About him being a 9 second, I could definitely see that. He doesn't like a fight and I'm sure a 7w6 wouldn't mind getting their hands dirty on occasion, but Aang only does it when he's been pushed that far. And yeah, that explains his feelings about the Avatar State. I wouldn't like it as an honorary 8 because I'd feel like I wasn't in control of myself. Gut types... Such strong feelings. 

Zuko.... A 4w3.... For sure. I don't even know how to describe 4s. They're always the strange individuals who I can't type. I'd try and when I realise I can't, I'm like 'Aaah. 4.' XD.

He's such a drama queen in such a 4w3 way. He's sooo at conflict with himself, fighting all his feelings and morals because he knows he won't be accepted and to be accepted by his family is to be successful and being successful means he's finally appreciated and being appreciated means people will look up to him and see him as something amazing - such a damn 4w3, I don't even know why I couldn't type him. 

He was always just a mother's boy and then his mother left so he was all like 'Oop. Now I've got to please my father even more' and then he was at that meeting and somebody said something he didn't like so he had a Fi-user 4 outburst and got the scar and we all know the story. He's always so emotional, the damn opposite of me. That actually makes it hard for me to describe him. 

Zuko and Aang are almost like opposites. I can write paragraphs about Aang but struggle with Zuko.

Katara... Hmmmm.... Yeah. I'd say so. Definitely a 2w1. The Painted Lady indeed.
Sokka is a good example of what is know as the 6w5 ENTJ. Considered to be rare for some reason.

Toph as an 8.... I always saw her as a 7. Her family tried to control her and she rebelled by running away and doing her own thing. She didn't give two stuff what anyone thought of her either and didn't mind being viewed as masculine... In fact: She _loved_ it! (Sounds like a certain someone, but I'd rather be viewed as feminine when it comes to attractiveness but assert myself in a masculine manner if you know what I mean). I have no objections to 8w7. Stubborn like an 8. Free like a 7. She could be like me with a 7w8 and 8w7 right next to each other in her tritype, though I could even see a 5 as her head type... Toph is very tough. Id to the max.

Iroh... Yeah. I'm not sure why an 8 wing over a 1 wing though. But he's basically a 9.

Azula I think is an 8. I could see 3 too. She gets jealous quite a few times in the series and I don't think an 8 would very often. She wants to be seen as attractive like a 3. That's only a flash of her we see when Ty Lee is flirting and she can't pull it off, but it's evident. She's also hurt by her mum calling her a 'monster' (I think anybody would, but an 8 the least likely of anyone. She's definitely a 3 in there somewhere) and has a breakdown at the end in a very anger-driven fashion: like an 8. She dominates and controls and has no problems lying with a smirk on her face (Sounds like a 7 to me), so I'd lean towards 8w7 with some strong 3 tendencies.

Ty Lee and Aang are very alike. ESFP ENFP and both 7w6s. All I think about when I see her is ''Circus Freak' is compliment!' That sounds like a 6. The rest of the time she has no trouble following Azula and smiles the whole way through. Even when she ditched Azula (following her in the first place stinks of 6), she did it pretty easily and cheerfully, not showing how conflicted she may have been about the decision. That's a 7.

Now... Here's where I'm going to struggle again. Mai and Zuko were both all ~feels~ driven characters. Mai even _looked_ like an emo! It didn't even matter what century she was in! Mai was less concerned about who thought what and how far up _any_ ladder she could climb, socially or through family. She was always in her own thoughts and never happy about whatever Azula thought (It seemed). She's very emotionally driven though. There's the time Ty Lee basically jumped head-first into that sludge stuff when they attacked the wall and she scoffed and said 'Azula can throw fireballs at me all she wants, I'm not going in there' and there's everybody's favourite line from her 'I love Zuko more than I fear you.'

Suki is probably a 3, Bumi a 7... Apart from them, I can't think of any other characters I can type.

EDIT: Wow, this was an essay XD


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@sharlzkidarlz

Ha ha! Yeah (to your essay), apparently everyone has some pent up emotions about "Avatar: The Last Airbender" (_*such a good series*_!). Everyone should go have an Avatar marathon;; Let's Avatar it up! 

& it looks like we agree on much of the character's typings. I will respond to this later, but thank you for participating!


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

I think Aang is a pretty healthy 9w1 and Zuko is a 4w3 who gets healthy. I'm not sure about toph, maybe 8w9 or 9w8


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I just had an interesting thought! (I've been playing a lot of "Avatar: The Last Airbender" in the background while packing for my big out-of-state move!). I realized that I think Aang's mentor (Monk Gyatso) is a perfect example of a 9w1 7w6 XwX!

I think it's interesting that they are reflections of one another (but in a different order). I think this explains the difference for me. Monk Gyatso was still playful (flinging cakes onto other monks using air-bending, playfully "cheating" while playing Pai Sho with Aang), but he was much more. . .calm. Peaceful.

So. . . to add to our "Avatar: The Last Airbender" character typing list:

*Monk Gyatso*: 9w1 (97x)


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm giving up on Mai. I don't have enough interest in her to really tease out her motivations. 

For Katara being a 2, I guess she does do the "2 thing" of expecting rewards for good behavior, instead of doing it for its own sake. Whichever she is, I guess she must have a strong wing. 



Do we think it significant at all that we have typed all the wise-mentor-type characters as having 9 for core or wing? What's that about? Do the Avatar writers just really like 9s?


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

I think wise mentor characters just usually have stereotypical 9 traits. Calm, wise, all that stuff (i.e. Yoda)...Bumi's not a 9, at least, and probably not Jeong Jeong either. Sokka's sword master I could see as a 6 or a 5, maybe...

As for Mai...I don't think 9s have to be all that positive, especially if they are depressed or unhealthy. As I understand it, the positive outlook is more like a coping strategy to deal with the core feeling that "nothing really matters". And I see that "doesn't matter" attitude in Mai more than I see identity-seeking or knowledge-seeking, especially considering her "be quiet and don't cause trouble" childhood, which is why I felt she was a 9w8. I can also feel some 4w5 vibes in her demeanor, I just don't think it's her core. 
I don't have much else to add about her; I just felt obligated to add my two cents, since nobody had argued much for her being a 9.


----------



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

i got 6w5 from Piandao too.



o0india0o said:


> Mai proves time and again throughout the "Avatar: The Last Airbender" series that she is quite capable of making her own decisions and choices, and is well aware of her emotions, agenda, and priorities


i was with you until this. i don't think Mai demonstrates true autonomy until The Boiling Rock. she's just going along with Azula because she's terrified and she wants to get away from her equally damaging family. just because someone is making decisions and choices doesn't mean they're making the decisions they _want _to be making or that they're even thinking about what they want.



o0india0o said:


> Most Type 9's I know enjoy life, and are content with very little. Mai is frequently a malcontent.


because she's deprived of creature comforts and surrounded by theatrical conflict junkies. from what i remember, most of her bitching & eye rolling has to do with cleaning up animal feces and listening to Ty Lee speak.

4 is in Mai's tritype, for sure, but mostly i think she's merging with Zuko. yeah, she acted 4ish in season 2, too, but i wouldn't underestimate how much he mattered to her. being willing to die for your boyfriend at _15?_ that's an intense crush. (which i'm aware is also an argument for her being a 4. )

yeah, i love Mai, i think she's an inspiration, i'd probably cosplay as her if i weren't too busy learning to walk on my hands so i can cosplay Ty Lee, but as a 4, i just do not see it as her core type because she has little to no interest in self-expression and as Zuko says, she isn't passionate about anything, and i don't think it's a cover-up; she genuinely seems numbed, nullifying her own life. Fours are, by definition, hyper-sensitive.



o0india0o said:


> I don't consider Toph as having a "brilliant, quick mind" - - not that I consider her stupid or slow, she just doesn't strike me as having a lot of mental activity.


yeah. so many people can be mistyped as 7s when the Thinking component is ignored. 7s have a very distinct mental style that i really think has to be observed rather than read about.



o0india0o said:


> Yeah, my final answer for Azula is 3w4 8w9 XwX


5w6?

and i forgot to mention that since she's grown up in what is essentially an 8-based culture (no offense, 8s, i don't think you're all crazy imperialists) she'll be more likely to adopt those values as a 3.



o0india0o said:


> I feel a Type 8 would be more likely to kill the avatar, take credit, and kill anyone who had a problem with it. There would not be so much secrecy, lying, and hiding / manipulating of information


but she was just covering her own ass; she didn't think that Aang was really dead. although how she knew this is beyond me. and how Katara was able to bring him back from the dead when the entire Avatar cycle had supposedly ceased is also beyond me. maybe it had to do with the kundalini which was probably consciously awakened for the first time by the guru and which hadn't yet reached his seventh chakra? hmm.

she suffers from a massive case of 3ish duping delight during that whole arc, though. gosh, she's a fantastic villain.

on a different note, i had the thought that Raava (for those who haven't seen Legend of Korra, she's the Avatar Spirit) is a Type 9, or rather, as the spirit of peace, is responsible for protecting the essence of Type 9 (even if she behaves more like a 1w9 imo), and that's why something 9 has come up for every Avatar we've typed. and perhaps Vaatu represents the hideous void of despair and meaningless between 4 and 5?


----------



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

i did more research into instinctual variants here, and these are my final typings:

Aang . sx/so 7w6
Katara . sp/so 2w1
Sokka . sx/so 6w5
Toph . sp/so 8w7
Zuko . so/sp 4w3
Iroh . sp/so 9w8
Ozai . so/sp 3 (unclear wing)
Roku . sx/so 9w1
Azula . so/sx 3w4
Mai . sp/so *1w9* disintegrating to 4
Ty Lee . sx/so 2w3
Suki . so/sp 3w2
Jet . sp/sx 6w5


----------



## surelockholmes (Oct 14, 2018)

mariahj said:


> i did more research into instinctual variants ... these are my final typings:
> 
> Aang . sx/so 7w6
> Katara . sp/so 2w1
> ...


Many years late to the party, and I understand this discussion is pretty closed, but I have some types I haven't seen discussed yet.

Aang: 7w6—I agree with this one. His 9 tendencies come from being the Avatar, since Avatars are the universal type, with a 1 wing to have that idealism and get things done. I see the "Avatar State" as being 9w8.

Katara: 1w2—yes, I do think she's a 1w2 now based on what @mariahj said (who is a fellow 5w4! Hi!). But I'm curious about what others think about her blood-bending specifically. Does blood bending send her into the anger range, or does her shame afterward keep her firmly in the shame section? 

Sokka: 6w7—Everybody says 6w5, but I think he's a 6w7. He's a good strategist, but I think he'd choose fun over isolation any day. 

Toph: 8w7—100%. The only times she runs away is when she's trapped. She is so determined to get out of the literal cage she becomes a metal bender. And girl has a temper. Definitely an 8 first, 7 second.

Iroh ("Uncle"): 9w1—Everybody says he's a 9w8 but I think the 8 is more nurture of being in the Fire Nation than his nature. I really don't think an 8 would open up a tea shop specializing in the most perfect cup of tea in town. And he's an idealist.

Zuko: 9w8—HEAR ME OUT. Yes, Zuko has a lot of 4 going on, and shame is a huge motivator for him. So I totally get the 4w3 typing, and yes, that's probably the most logical. Compare to Kylo Ren, whom I'd type a 4w3 without hesitation. But I think Zuko is a very unhealthy 9 whose character arc is finding balance. Compare to Luke Skywalker in the original Star Wars trilogy, except because Zuko is raised in the Fire Nation, he's less afraid of going to the dark side and more afraid of going soft. To me, Zuko's motivation is to right the wrong of his exile, to mend the separation. That's where the 3 comes from. He's actively mending the separation and I know 9s tend to be super chill and Zuko is not. Zuko is very 4 but also has plenty of 8 and 6 and 3. 
... It's a crazy theory that I signed up for this forum to share. Blame my 4 wing.

Azula: 3w2—Why do people keep saying she's a 3w4? All of her insecurity comes from not being loved by her mother and being afraid of her family not needing her. The 2 makes more sense with her 8 tendencies, too.

Ty Lee: 7w8—Others say 7w6 but her fighting style is all body.

Mai: 5w4—Again I agree with @mariahj ("i just asked if you were cold. i didn't ask for your whole life story.")

Suki: 3w2 or 2w3—same as or similar to Azula, but healthy and, consequently, very boring in comparison. I don't think she'd be the leader of the Kyoshi Warriors if she hadn't been a 3. The 2 comes from how she acts as a supporter and as Sokka's gf.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jun 1, 2020)

o0india0o said:


> Alright. I have been meaning to do this for a while. All the typing forums I run across for "Avatar: The Last Airbender" are littered with MBTI typings (*bleh*). I want to have a discussion about the show revolving around Enneagram typing of the characters (feel free to type Avatar characters I have not listed!). Let the typing and discussion: BEGIN!
> 
> *Aang*: 7w6
> *Katara*: 2w1
> ...


People always put Katara as a two, but she's totally an 8. All about fairness, justice, and protecting the underdog. You can be caring and not be a two. Azula is more of a 3. Just my opinion though. I'm an eight and I definitely see myself in Katara. So does my sister-in-law who is also an eight. I agree with most of the others.


----------

